# College Student Looking for Hiking Spots with No-Car Access



## upenn_backpacker (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm a student in Philadelphia who is from Colorado and Wyoming.  I'm an avid backpacker and am spending my first summer here in Philadelphia.  During the school year, I can enjoy the city and then go home to get my "backpacking fix" but this year, I'm here, without a car, and desparate for some outdoor activitiy.  After browsing the web and looking for places to go, I would really like to try some hikes in the White Mountain National Forest area.  Is there any way for me to get to any of the trailheads without a car?  I can take greyhound and amtrak to some of the cities, but where I run into a problem (from what I can tell) is actually getting to the trailheads.  Do you guys know of cab services I could take to the trail head, or bus routes that stop within walking distance of some of the trailheads?  Any information would be appreciated.  Thanks guys.

-Ryan Stewart


----------



## pedxing (Jun 10, 2003)

There is a shuttle in the White Mountains.  The schedule is at http://www.outdoors.org/lodging/lodging-shuttle.shtml

I think trailways does stop at one of the places the White Mountain Shuttle stops at.  Hitch-hiking isn't bad in and around the mountains either.

Also, there are hostels along the AT (for example in Gorham NH and Andover Maine) that will shuttle you to and from the trail.


----------



## voodoochile13 (Jun 11, 2003)

Ryan your message interested me. I am from Wilmington DE. Been heading north in the fall for the past 4 yrs. Typically in a car. Did look up Amtrak and seems that you can take it to Boston then a bus to Lincoln NH. This will put you in Franconia Notch. Very nice area for hiking. Depending on how long you want to stay in the area. Mt Washington is about an hours drive east. May be able to take a bus there, or hitch a ride.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 12, 2003)

Another bus line leaving from Concord I believe (I want to say Trailways but am unsure, it may be Concord -?????), go to Gorham too which would but you in Carter Range & right next to the Presidentials.  This question comes up from time to time on AMC's site outdoors.org.  You should be able to do a search on their website for the info.

Hiker's Paradise is one of the Hostels in Gorham that shuttles hikers.  They often do this so Thru-hikers can slack pack the Presidentials and Mahoosuc Notch which is some of the hardest & most exposed section of the whole AT. (Slack packing is when multi-day trip backpackers can hike with just a day pack because their gear is waiting for them or being transported up ahead.)  I think they charge a small fee for guest staying at the hostel as the ride is from a friend of theirs.  They are on the www & if you call them they can probably tell you the name of the bus company too.  Nice people, in fact I'm staying there tomorrow night.


----------

